# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Άλλες Ειδικές Φοβίες >  Submechanophobia- Παράλογες φοβίες

## Mr.B

Θα ήθελα να στρέψω την προσοχή σας σε αυτή την παράξενη και ως ένα σημείο άγνωστη φοβία. Πρόκειται ακριβώς γι'αυτο που περιγράφει ο τίτλος. "Ο φόβος για κάθε αντικείμενο-μηχάνημα-κατασκεύασμα που έχει δημιουργήσει ο άνθρωπος και βρίσκεται κάτω από το νερο (ενώ στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις δεν θα έπρεπε να βρίσκεται εκεί). Όπως κάθε φοβία, έχει και αυτή τα στάδια της. Από ένα απλό άβολο αίσθημα αναταραχής, έως μια full-on κρίση πανικού. Όσο για την δική μου περίπτωση, δεν είναι κάτι για το οποίο αναζητώ βοήθεια, καθώς δεν επηρεάζει την καθημερινή μου ζωή και βλέπω με τα χρόνια μία βελτίωση. Όπως και να έχει, δεν με ενδιαφέρει να το ξεπεράσω αρκετά, ώστε να κάνω κατάδυση σε κάποιο λ.χ. ναυάγιο. Πρόκειται όμως για μία αρκετά ενδιαφέρουσα φοβία.

Το πρώτο βέβαια βυθισμένο αντικείμενο που έρχεται στο μυαλό, είναι ένα ναυάγιο. Για εμένα, αυτό προκαλεί και τον μεγαλύτερο φόβο.Άλλα ερεθίσματα όμως που πυροδοτούν τη φοβία μπορεί να είναι οι σωλήνες, τα σκουριασμένα σίδερα κάτω από το νερό, τα λιμάνια, προπέλες , άγκυρες ,το κάτω μέρος ενός πλοίου, η σκουριά, τα πρασινισμένα σκοινιά των πλοίων και ίσως εντέλει κάθετι (κυρίως μεταλλικό) που δεν θα έπρεπε να βρίσκεται κάτω από την επιφάνεια του νερού. Αξίζει να σημειωθεί πως η φοβία αυτή δεν έχει σχέση με τη θαλασσοφοβία. Ειδικά στην περίπτωση μου, δεν έχω κανένα φόβο για τα ψάρια, τα πλάσματα της θάλασσας. Αγαπώ το υγρό στοιχείο και πάντα υπήρξα πολύ καλός κολυμβητής. Ποτέ μου όμως δεν θα προχωρήσω αρκετά βαθιά, διοτί φοβάμαι την άβυσσο( όχι το άγνωστο της) αλλά το γεγονός πως δεν γνωρίζω αν υπάρχουν από κάτω μου πλοία, σωλήνες και γενικά όλα τα προαναφερόμενα. Το ίδιο συμβαίνει και με τα σιφόνια της πισίνας, μου προκαλούσαν για χρόνια τρόμο (αυτό το αίσθημα πως ένα χέρι πρόκειται να σε αρπάξει από στιγμή σε στιγμή). Κάθε εικόνα ή ντοκιμαντέρ εξερεύνησης ενός ναυαγίου μου προκαλούν μεγάλη ταραχή και εάν το αφήσω να με παρασύρει πανικό. Το αξιοθαύμαστο είναι πως, δεν φοβάμαι να ταδιξέψω με πλοίο, αντίθετα είναι ένα μέσο με το οποίο μετακινούμαι χρόνια ( κάτι το οποίο σίγουρα με βοήθησε). Δεν φοβήθηκα ποτέ να είμαι μέσα στο πλοίο, αλλα δίπλα του. Η τελευταία στιγμή που θα φοβηθώ είναι εκείνη της επιβίβασης, η διέλευση από την προβλήτα στο πλοίο με την θάλασσα από κάτω.Επίσης,ειλικρινά δεν μπορώ να πω πως φοβάμαι κάτι άλλο, παράλογο ή όχι.Ειδικά κάποιες από τις πιο διαδεδομένες φοβίες (φαντάσματα, υπερφυσικά,νεκροταφεία κλπ) με αφήνουν παγερά ψύχραιμο.Για να δώσω ακόμη περισσότερη έμφαση σ'αυτό, θα ανφέρω τους σχεδόν κωμικούς εφιάλτες μου. Ύστερα από την παρακολούθηση κάποιας τρομακτικής ταινίας (thriller,horror or whatever), δεν ήταν λίγες οι φορές που περπάτησα ολομόναχος από σκοτεινά στενάκια εώς το σπίτι μου και αργότερα, στον ύπνο μου, συνάντησα το τέρας, ή δολοφόνο που πρωταγωνιστούσε στην ταινία..και τον πλάκωσα στις φάπες!Ύστερα ξύπνησα ατάραχος και κοιμήθηκα σε δευτερόλεπτα. Τα πιο τρομακτικά μου όμως όνειρα που δεν έχω ξεχάσει εδώ και χρόνια, είναι να πέφτω στο λιμάνι της περιοχής μου , να πνίγομαι σε κάποιον στενό σωλήνα που έχω κολλήσει και ένα ακόμη που θα ακουστεί σίγουρα ξεκαρδιστικό. Ονειρεύτηκα πως βρισκόμουν στο δωμάτιό μου και ξαφνικά άκουσα έναν μεγάλο γδούπο από την οροφή, σαν να έπεσε απο κάποια στοίβα κάποιο αντικείμενο πολλών τόνων. Στρίμωξα λοιπόν την μητέρα μου και τότε αναγκάστηκε να μου παραδεχτεί πως το σπίτι μας διέθετε μία τεράστια σοφίτα. Μέσα σε αυτή τη σοφίτα υπήρχε ένα κομμάτι ενός πλοίου. Το ακόμη πιο πανηλίθιο κομμάτι είναι πως το κομμάτι αυτό ήταν το μισό μίας ακριβής ρέπλικας του τιτανικού. Το άλλο μισό το είχε ο αδερφός της , και είχε έρθει η ώρα να τα βγάλουμε, να τα ενώσουμε και να κάνουμε κρουαζιέρα για το γάμο του.Αυτό το κήτος λοιπόν βρισκόταν επί χρόνια πάνω από το δωμάτιο μου.Μετά από αυτό το κομικό για σας όνειρο, ξύπνησα ιδρωμένος και δεν κοιμήθηκα για 4 τουλάχιστον ώρες(εφηβική αν θυμάμαι καλα ηλικία).Επιστρέφοντας όμως στην πραγματικότητα: Μία προσπάθεια εξηγησής μου , έθετε σαν κύριο λόγο το επάγγελμα του πατέρα μου. Όντας ναυτικός, φαντάζεστε πως έχω υπάρξει δίπλα σε εμπορικά πλοία εκατοντάδων μέτρων και σε μικρή ηλικία, καθώς τον επισκεπτόμουν ορισμένες φορές με την οικογένειά μου. Η μνήμη μου θα έλεγα είναι ιδιαίτερα κακή, παρόλαυτα θυμάμαι να βρίσκομαι σε ένα μικρό βαρκάκι στην ηλικία των 7 ίσως χρωνών ( λάντζα) και να περνώ δίπλα από την άγκυρα ενός κρουαζιεροπλοίου. Ύστερα, όταν πλησιάσαμε δίπλα στο τάνκερ, τα σκαλοπάτια της σιδερένιας σκάλας καλύπτονταν σταδιακά και πάφλαζαν στο κύμα. Καθώς λοιπόν ήμουν μικρός και δεν μπορύσα να κάνω αυτό το μικρό άλμα από το βαρκάκι πρός την σκάλα με σιγουριά, με πέταξε ένας άντρας στα χέρια ενός άλλου. Ακόμη, το πόδι της μητέρας μ γλίστρησε και βουτήχτηκε για λίγο στη θάλασσα. Ίσως ήταν το τρομακτικό μέγεθος του πλοίου, ο κίνδυνος να πέσω εγώ ή κάποιος άλλος στη θάλασσα, αλλά όλα αυτά δεν άλλαξαν. Το πλοίο είναι ακόμη τεράστιο σε σχέση με εμένα. Δεν θα κολυμπήσω ποτέ δίπλα του είτε βρίσκεται πάνω η κάτω από τη θάλασσα. Δεν είναι το μέγεθος το μόνο πρόβλημα. Εξίσου θα φοβόμουν και ένα βυθισμένο σκουριασμένο βαρέλι. Απλώς νομίζω πως κάπου σ'αυτή την ιστορία κρύβεται κάτι που δεν θυμάμαι, ή εντέλει είναι το μόνο μου στοιχείο για εξήγηση. Όπως και να 'χει, πρόκειται για μία φοβία που μοιράζονται χιλιάδες άτομα, σύμφωνα με την έρευνά μου στο internet και νομίζω πως αξίζει το ενδιαφέρον κάποιου αναγνώστη ή ειδικού να ερευνήσει γενικά την φοβία και τις αιτίες της , καθώς φαίνεται, πως δεν υπάρχει σχετική έρευνα. Θα μπορούσε , απλώς τυχαία ο οργανισμός μου, να θεωρεί μια τέτοια εικόνα ως κίνδυνο, χωρίς να έχω κάποια εμπειρία; Για τους υπόλοιπους , μπορείτε απλώς να πληκτρολογήσετε "submechanophobia" σε κάποια μηχανή αναζήτησης και να κάνετε το τέστ. Ίσως ανακαλύψετε κάτι καινούργιο να φοβάστε. Θα χαρώ να ακούσω τα σχόλιά σας.

----------


## serios

Ισως ήταν ο πρώτος σου υπαρξιακός φόβος σχετικά με την μηδαμινότητα μας, την άβυσσο της συνείδησης και υποσυνείδητου και την λήθη του κόσμου αυτού!!
Κ το μέγεθος της ζωής της ίδιας είναι μεγάλο. Υπάρχουν πολλοί που φοβούνται την ίδια την ζωή.

Ξεκίνα με την θέαση του Τιτανικού. Είναι ολες σου οι φοβίες σε ταινία. Πες ότι βλέπεις θριλερ και όχι ρομάντζο. :P

----------


## giorgos panou

Αυτο που λεει ο κανωνας της ψυχοθεραπειας για τετοιου ειδους φοβιες ειναι ενας, κι απλος! να αντιμετοπησης τον φοβο σου στα ισια! στην δικη σοτ περιπτωση δλδη, θα πρεπει να βουτιξης καπου οπου υπαρχουν τετοια αντικοιμενα , να κανεις μερικες βολτες γυρο τους, σιγα σιγα ωστε να εξαφανηστει η οποια φοβια σου. Απο την αλλη ομως εαν αυτος ο φοβος δεν σου δημηουργει προβλημα στην καθημερινοτητα σου δεν υπαρχει λογος να τον αντιμετοπισης κι μπορεις απλα να τον αποφευγεις! Απο την στιγμη λοιπον, που δεν κυκλοφορας μεσα ,στον βυθο του λιμανιου για να πας στην δουλεια σου, δεν ειναι ο δρομος σου εν ολιγις καποιος βυθος δεν υπαρχει λογος να ασχολεισε μαζι του.
Προσωπικα θυμαμαι οταν ειμουν μικρος οπου τα καλοκαιρια με αφηναν οι γονεις μου στο παπου κι γιαγια μου, πηγαιναμε στο νησι για διακοπες. Ο παπους μου σαν παλαιων αρχων , ηθελε να ειμαι, να γινω δυναμικος ανδρας, μια φορα λοιπον που πηγαμε για ψαρεμα με την βαρκα, το σχινι της αγκυρας καπου μπερδευτηκε, επρεπε λοιπον καποιος να βουτηξει κι να το ξεμπερδεψει απο εναν αλλο καβο μεσα στην θαλασσα αλλα οχι στον πατο της θαλασσας. Επειδη φοβομουν ο παπους με πεταξε μεσα στην θαλασσα να παω να το λυσω, βαζωντας τα κλαματα πηγα να το ξεμπερδεψω! τα καταφερα! αλλα φευγωντας δεθηκε-μπλεχτηκε το ποδι μου στην αγκυρα! ποτελλεσμα να με περνει κατω στο πατω της θαλασσας σιγα σιγα αφου λογο του νεαρου της ηλικιας μου -γυρο στα 8-10 ) ειμουν πολυ ελαφρης! πειρα λοιπον την τελευταια ανασαμου κι αρχησα να βυθιζομαι! δεν περασαν πολλα δευτερολεπτα οπου ο παπους μου με εσωσε! 
Θυμαμαι οτι με εδειρε, επειδη εκλεγα κι τον εκανα ρεζιλι στους αλλους ψαραδες! Αποτελεσμα ολων αυτων ηταν απο τωτες να εχω εναν μεγα φοβο για οτι υπηρχε στον πατο της θαλασσας ειδικα για τις αγκυρες και τις προπελλες, κι μονο στην θεα τους ετρεμα!
Οταν λοιπον πηγα φανταρος , πηγα ειδικες δυναμεις,μετα το πρωτο σχολειο των αλεξιπτοτηστων ,ηθελα να παω κι το σχολειο των αμφιβιων , εκει οπως φανταζεστε θα ειχα να αντιμετοπισω τον φοβο μου στα ισια κι με τον χειρωτερο τροπο, αφου στην συγκεκριμενη εκπεδευση περνας απο πνηγμο κανωνικο, κι σε επαναφερουν αμεσα, με την παρουσια γιατρων βεβαια. Το θεμα ειναι οτι ο φοβος μου εφυγε, κι μετα ,οχι μονο δεν φοβομουν αλλα ειχα τελειως αλλη οπτικη ματια για τις αγκυρες , κι οτι μαυρο εβλεπα στον βυθο.

----------


## nikoletta83

Ομολογω οτι αυτη τη φοβια δεν την ειχα ξανακουσει!Ευτυχως για σενα δεν επηρεαζει την λειτουργικοτητα σου οποτε ολα καλα:)

----------


## Andronikos_esc

Wow !! Έκανα εγγραφή μόνο κ μόνο γ να σ απαντήσω κ ν σ πω ότι κ γω έχω την ίδια φοβια! Παραδόξως κ ο πατέρας μ είναι ναυτικός αλλά ποτέ δεν είχαμε καμία επαφή οπότε δεν μπαινοβγαινα σε πλοία όπως εσύ. Κ γω ξέρω κολύμπι από πολύ μικρό κ πάντα φοβομουν γ ότι βρίσκεται από κάτω μου μεσα στη θάλασσα. Όταν κολυμπαω μοιαζω σαν το τέρας του Λοχνες γτ βγάζω το κεφάλι μου έξω ψηλά γ να δω τι έχει μεσα η θάλασσα καθώς προχωράω έτσι ώστε μν το δω ξαφνικά μπροστά μου κ τρομαξω. Ειδικά όταν τα νερά είναι σκούρα κ όχι γαλαζοπρασινα είμαι περισσότερο επιφυλακτικο κ ακμ κ οι σκιές μ τρομάζουν!! Το χειρότερο είναι όταν πρέπει ν περάσω απ τν ''διάδρομο'' απο σχοινια μ σημαδουρες που είναι γ τα jets ski. Φοβάμαι ότι αν περάσω θα μπλεχτω στα σχοινια κ ότι η σημαδουρα θ με φάει! Ξέρω παράλογο αλλά φαίνεται λες κ είναι ζωντανή κυρίως με την πράσινη γλιτσα π πιάνει τριγύρω. Κ μένα οι χειρότεροι εφιάλτες μου είναι ότι βρίσκομαι σε πλοίο κ ναυαγει σε σκούρα νερά. Είχα διαβάσει ένα σχετικό άρθρο γ αυτή τη φοβια κ είχε εικόνες με προπελες,άγκυρες,καρχαρίες κ ανθρώπους να κολυμπάνε δίπλα σε εμπορικά πλοία κ ενιωθα τα πόδια μου ν μουδιαζουν κ ν τρέμω ολόκληρο,μ χε σηκωθεί η τρίχα μόνο κ μόνο π τα κοιταγα!!Ούτε κ γω φοβάμαι ν ταξιδεψω μ πλοίο κ όντως τν ωρα π μπαίνω στ πλοίο απ τν πόρτα γέφυρα ανατριχιαζω κ φαντάζομαι ότι θ σπάσει κ η πύλη κ θ πέσω μέσα,ακμ με ανατριχιαζει όταν βρίσκομαι δίπλα σε λιμάνι κ δεν περπαταω κοντά στην παραλία γτ φοβάμαι πως θ πέσω. Απολαμβάνω όμως το κολύμπι κ μπορώ να κάθομαι ώρες στο νερό μέχρι να παπαριασουν τα χέρια μου. Τον ίδιο φόβο έχω κ γ τις πισίνες, με τρομάζει πολύ το σημείο π είναι η σχάρα γτ φοβάμαι ότι θ με ρουφηξει. Τελευταία φορά που έκανα μπάνιο σε πισίνα(δεν ήταν κανεις άλλος μέσα) θυμάμαι πως δεν μπορούσα ν το απολαύσω γτ φοβομουν παρα πολύ κ με είχε πιάσει πανικός,ακμ κ τα μαλλιά μ με τρομαζαν (είναι μακριά κ μπλεκονται στα μπρατσα μ κ εμφανίζονται ξαφνικά μπροστά μ)νόμιζα ότι ήταν καρχαρίας! Πού?στν πισίνα!? Πιο μικρό δεν φοβομουν τόσο αλλά έχω παρατηρήσει ότι όταν κολυμπαω μ άλλους φοβάμαι λιγότερο κ βρίσκω περισσότερο θάρρος. Πέρσι κατάφερα να περάσω κ ν κολυμπησω γ πλ ώρα μάλιστα πάνω από τις πλάκες βράχια κ με άκουσε όλη η παραλία αλλά ένιωσα αρκετά περήφανο π τ έκανα,σαν να αντιμετώπισα γ λίγο το φόβο μ κ τλκ δεν ήταν τοοοσο τρομακτικό. Φυσικά κ κολυμπουσα αδιακοπα ψηλά στν επιφάνεια μαζί μ τς φίλους μ γ ν μν ακουμπήσω τις γλιστερες κ τραχιες πέτρες μ τους αχινους.

----------


## tzimani

Ε λοιπόν τα πάντα βαφτίζονται κάπως τελικά... Τι πάει να πει φοβία?? Εν πάσει περιπτώσει εγώ νόμιζα πως το ένιωθαν όλοι αυτό. Ειδικά μικρός όταν έβλεπα από πάνω τεράστιες προπέλες πλοίων χεζόμουνα χαχαχα. Θυμάμαι το περιστατικό με εκείνο το παιδί που του έκοψε το ιπτάμενο δελφίνι και τα δύο πόδια.... Με είχε τραυματίσει ψυχολογικά τότε. 

Το βρίσκω λογικό εγώ κάποιος να τρομάζει στη θέα των υποθαλάσσιων μηχανημάτων ακριβώς γιατί από τη μια τα συνδέει ίσως με την άβυσσο, τον θάνατο, τον πνιγμό κτλ από την άλλη είναι πράγματα που μπορούν να προκαλέσουν μεγάλη ζημιά στον άνθρωπο αν βρεθεί κοντά τους εν ώρα λειτουργίας. Το ίδιο πάει και με τα ύψη. Για μένα φόβος υπάρχει και για τις μπουλντόζες (μικρός ιδιαίτερα), τα μεγάλα φορτηγά, τα τρένα, τα κανόνια, όλμους, οπλαποθηκες, πριονοκορδελα.... 

Πάντα κάναμε πλάκα με τους φίλους μου, ποιος κολωνει να κολυμπήσει δίπλα κολλητά σε δεμένο βαπόρι. Χωρίς συγκεκριμένο λόγο όλοι φοβόμαστε χαχαχα... Ακόμα και τώρα στα 35 λογικά θα νιώσω μια μικρή ανασφάλεια.

Νομίζω πως το έχουν όλοι λίγο πολύ. Έτσι νιώθω. Αυτό που λέω εγώ είναι να το εκλογικεύσεις μέσα σου ώστε να το απομυθοποιήσεις γιατί αν το σκεφτείς λογικά, εκτός αν μιλάμε για καρχαρία, δεν μπορεί από μόνο του να σε βλάψει και οι πιθανότητες έτσι κι αλλιώς να βρεθείς κοντά σε άγκυρες και προπέλες είναι ελάχιστες. Από την άλλη να θυμάσαι πως όλοι το έχουν. Εγώ ακόμα κι όταν κολυμπάω δίπλα σε αγκυροβολημένη βαρκούλα νιώθω κάπως αλλά χρησιμοποιώ την λογική και μου περνάει.

----------

